# Coolant flush or just add new coolant?



## 2244opensky (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2000 Jetta and I know you are to use the specialized G12 coolant; however, do I need to flush out all my coolant or can I just buy some from the dealer and top it off like engine oil? I am currently at the minimum level. Thanks.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Coolant flush or just add new coolant? (2244opensky)*

Just add G12 and/or distilled water.


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Coolant flush or just add new coolant? (gehr)*

I just added mine this past weekend. One thing I don't like is to buy a gallon of it for $22 and only used about 250 ml (50/50 mix with distilled water).








So the bigger question: Will we ever need to flush it if the fluid in the car is still good (no precipitation and measured close to -30F)?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Coolant flush or just add new coolant? (pinteraje)*

althought they say is lifetime coolant I would flush it it eventually 
also pentosin/pentofrost G-012-A8G-M1/210 is exactly the same thing as VW coolant just in 1.5 lts concentrate . I get those for $14 at my local german shop


----------

